# 1999 VW bug TDI reliability?



## JrOpossum (Feb 10, 2005)

OK sorta a general question. I have sorta a love hate relationship with VW's. I love the looks and how they drive but I have had 3 in the past. 
First one 1973 bug. No problems ever. Second one was a 87 quantum. Loved the car but started falling apart at about 110,000 miles. Third is a 88 Cabriolet my wife got for a nephew when he was 16. It have turned in to a BIG money pit.
Well the question is there is a 1999 VW Bug TDI for sell locally with 100,000 miles on it for $7000. I am going to look at it later today. Is their any main things I should be looking for? Was this a problem year for the Bug or TDI. What am I looking at as far as reliability?
The choice is this or a 98 civic ex with 79,000 miles for the same price.
The VW TDI looks to have the better gas mileage.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (JrOpossum)*

They will both last a long if maintained.
honda is very cheap to insure and maitain
vw is expensive to insure and maintain especially a tdi
Make sure the timing belt/waterpump has been changed recently. Also tie rods, front lower ball joints, front struts, ebrake cables, intake cleaning, and glow plugs are operating properly. Also at 100k its almost time for a clutchjob.. thats 1800bucks there, timing belt is 1100.00 there with all the rollers, tensioner, belt, water pump and install.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (Slimjimmn)*

Holy crap! Where did you get these quotes?!
I got my timing belt done for $550cdn ($472US) including parts.
The dealer quoted me $900 for a new clutch to be put in. ($773US)
I'd say find a good aftermarket VW shop that does good work. The dealer wanted $777 to do the two front ball joints and the rear axle bushings. My local VW shop quoted $430.
Do the math, ditch the dealer.
SMG


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (SomeMacGuy)*

i dont live in canada... parts and labor prices are different. I just did a clutch job on a 04 tdi jetta and it was 1124.00 in parts (clutch, pp, tob, flywheel (because it broke, dumb dual mass design) plus 7hrs labor to replace and bleed clutch.


----------



## JrOpossum (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks guy's for all the info. I think I will pass. Sounds like to much possible money.
I wish VW could build something reliable like the Honda's and Toyota's.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (Slimjimmn)*

Do you work for a dealership?
I'm just saying, I'm always hearing of really high repair costs in the US, it's kinda scary but I guess mechanics make more there.








SMG


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (SomeMacGuy)*

Yes I work for a vw dealer, and parts are more expensive here. The labor rate is $110/hr for mechanical work.... pretty high now days.
Oh and there good cars as in the tdi's. I just worked on one the other day 01 tdi beetle with 231k on it original clutch (but slipping a little) engine and trans. Just do the t-belt and tensioner and water pump every 80k miles and your set...


_Modified by Slimjimmn at 7:48 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 1999 VW bug TDI reliability? (Slimjimmn)*

$110 an HOUR? Holy ****! It's half that here.
SMG


----------

